# Mondays Trip With another surprise!!!



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to go with Jake, his dad Neal, and a bunch of new La friends today. We met early in Destin but had a small boat delay of 2 hours(Don't get us started on that one). But was able to make it to the pass by 8 am. Bait was easy today and headed out in smooth seas and high hopes for the day. Never found a red hot bite but bounced around and slowly started to fill the box. They have a 36 foot yellowfin and that boat is made for fishing. The coffin box is huge and I was pleased when it started to get full. Had to run from the gag groupers today. Even got one I guessed to be well over 40 pounds today. At one time we had a line of grouper floating behind the boat. Almost made me sick to my stomach. So we kept moving trying to get away from them. Also, had a ton of Almaco jacks today. There were everywhere. Those La people can dang sure fish and put a whopping on them. Even got a wahoo again while we were bottom fishing. The Lord is good to his fools. The leader did not even have a nick in it. All those teeth and we still seem to be catching them. I guess when its your day, its your day. And, today was not his day but ours. Had a blast with some new friends today. Thanks everyone. See you soon.
Here are some pictures. Everyone be safe out there and have fun.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice mess of fish. Hopefully this is what it looks like for the long weekend coming up.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Man...stud mingos!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> Man...stud mingos!


No doubt.....big a$$ MONGOS!!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Heck of a box of fish! Good Job as always!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice haul:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG! What a boat load!!! CONGRATS 2 ya'll!!!


----------



## Yellowfin36 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the great trip Delynn! Despite our legendary snafu, we still managed to make up for lost time, and get the job done. My fishing buddies from back home were thoroughly impressed.
Everyone owes it to themselves to have Delynn aboard for some trips. I though I knew it all about offshore fishing, but the amount of knowledge I've picked up from Delynn on Florida fishing the past 3 trips is priceless. Not to mention, he will do everything under the sun to put you on fish. And doesn't quit working the whole trip...if you break off, a new leader is tied on before you have time to grab another bait! I can for once sit back, drink a beer and enjoy it out there while Delynn drives the boat, re rigs, dehooks baits, dials in electronics, holds the boat, counts fish, ices fish, picks the next move...etc etc. Then you get back to the dock and in an hour he has all the fish cleaned looking like it's in a seafood market its done so neatly. Thanks again Delynn, a pleasure as always and looking forward to the next trip!


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Definitely agree with Yf36. Grats on another great trip!

Still jealous of the hooter.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Now that's a load of fish. Tons of jacks of all types also. Too bad gag isn't open also.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

A1 !!! Nice!!


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Man, what a great trip Delynn! I'm looking forward to our next fishing trip.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job guys!! delynn is top-notch when it comes to finding fish and i've never seen anyone clean them as fast as he can.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Those are some good eats. Thanx for report & pics.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice!!!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Where did you buy your Wahoo magnet???


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish and sounds like the captain was appreciated Thanks for posting


----------

